# Snake Boots



## mformica (Aug 2, 2013)

Probably not the right forum for this but, it is related to hog hunting.

I'm gonna be driving down to St. Simons Island tomorrow for a week.  Will be back the last two weeks of August as well.  I plan on heading out into the swamps to do some hog hunting.  We don't have moccoasins up here in DC or in the NW GA mountains where I spend lots of time too.  So, I don't have snake boots.  

What kind should I get?  How much should I expect to spend?  Is there a good resources to find out what to look for?  Brands to look at or avoid?  How high up do the boots have to go to provide protection?  Will bites be just on the lower leg?  Or my thighs? Crotch (I shudder at the thought)?  

How common are cottonmouths in the swamps?


----------



## donald-f (Aug 2, 2013)

The boots cover the calf area, unless you step on the snake boots will cover you. You will have to just about be standing on the snake to get bit above the boot. Most bites occur on the top of foot and ankle area. In the swamps they can be sunning and get you most any where if they are on a rock or fallen tree. Be careful.


----------



## weekender (Aug 2, 2013)

Lots of different makes to choose from. Some are much more stiff than others. Find some that feel good to you. Most will come up just below your knee. Very few snake boots are water proof. $100.00 - $150.00


----------



## snook24 (Aug 2, 2013)

My personal opinion would be to get a pair of rubber boots. Then get some nice inserts for comfort and some knee high snake chaps. I have white water and they are great. I use this set up over snake boots because if your in the swamps you will get wet at some point. It's much easier to drain your boots and keep going versus snake boots that will hold the water and weigh you down.


----------



## ekr (Aug 2, 2013)

snook24 said:


> My personal opinion would be to get a pair of rubber boots. Then get some nice inserts for comfort and some knee high snake chaps. I have white water and they are great. I use this set up over snake boots because if your in the swamps you will get wet at some point. It's much easier to drain your boots and keep going versus snake boots that will hold the water and weigh you down.



Couldn't agree more. 

I first purchased the regular snake boots @ bps for over $150 and they don't even last. In no time (3-5 trips), you'll notice it's no longer water proof and it becomes very uncomfortable and smelly (not good for scent control) and soon after it'll begin to deteriorate ($150 down the drain).  Let alone...heavy when wet.  I changed to regular rubber boots and I can assure you you'll love 'em.  I'm currently using this one: *LaCrosse Men's Alpha Burly Sport 18" Rubber Hunting Boot.*  Its currently $99.99 bucks from Academy but I got mine on sale there 2 years ago for $79.99.  BPS has it too for over $139.  Boot is lightweight, doesn't leak in water unless from over the top, has a thin soft fabric lining for comfort, very durable & I don't know any snake that would be able to bite through the material. All I do is chase hogs in swamps and these boots serve me well.  Money well spent.


----------



## klown (Aug 2, 2013)

I have been in the swamps, mountains, and deserts.  Have seen all kinds of snakes and all snakes wants to get away from you unless you step on one, or try to mess with it the chance of you getting a bite is highly unlikely. Even if you were bit by one they don't want to use there veniom on you because you are to big to eat and there veniom is precious to them. Just my opinion been in the woods 25 years and yet to have a snake bite and I wear tennis shoes or low hiking boots. Best bet is to get a good pair of rubber boots to keep feet dry


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 2, 2013)

You said St. Simon Island (Salt Water - not fresh water). Cottonmouths are not aggressive, unless you step on them. I have been right up on top of them (6 inches away) and didn't know they were there until they popped their head out of the pine straw or slithered away in the tall grass.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 2, 2013)

If you are walking around after dark don't take a chance.  I stepped over a timber rattler at Lake Russell WMA in the dark and it struck at and hit my safety harness strap that was dragging the ground.  I bought some BPS snake boots but they are hot and make my feet smell like road kill. I am serious, I can clear a room when I take those things off!   get some of those snake proof gaiters.


----------



## ekr (Aug 2, 2013)

Bkeepr said:


> I bought some BPS snake boots but they are hot and make my feet smell like road kill. I am serious, I can clear a room when I take those things off!



 I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## weekender (Aug 2, 2013)

ekr said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I first purchased the regular snake boots @ bps for over $150 and they don't even last. In no time (3-5 trips), you'll notice it's no longer water proof and it becomes very uncomfortable and smelly (not good for scent control) and soon after it'll begin to deteriorate ($150 down the drain).  Let alone...heavy when wet.  I changed to regular rubber boots and I can assure you you'll love 'em.  I'm currently using this one: *LaCrosse Men's Alpha Burly Sport 18" Rubber Hunting Boot.*  Its currently $99.99 bucks from Academy but I got mine on sale there 2 years ago for $79.99.  BPS has it too for over $139.  Boot is lightweight, doesn't leak in water unless from over the top, has a thin soft fabric lining for comfort, very durable & *I don't know any snake that would be able to bite through the material.* All I do is chase hogs in swamps and these boots serve me well.  Money well spent.



that would be any snake with fangs, rattlers, cotton mouths or copperheads. 

I too wear the above mentioned boot because of comfort but in no way expect it to protect me from a snake bite which is what the OP was asking about. The Alpha Burly's average only lasting me 1 year after which they come apart at the seams. However, I am on my third consecutive pair. I do hunt the swamps hard and often and have not found a boot I like better. I just don't want the OP to think he is protected in the Burly's from venomous snakes.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 3, 2013)

snook24 said:


> My personal opinion would be to get a pair of rubber boots. Then get some nice inserts for comfort and some knee high snake chaps. I have white water and they are great. I use this set up over snake boots because if your in the swamps you will get wet at some point. It's much easier to drain your boots and keep going versus snake boots that will hold the water and weigh you down.



The rubber boots may guard against the copperhead since it is smaller and has very small and short fangs but a rattler or cottonmouth is much bigger and heavier and has longer fangs and will hit with a lot more force.


----------



## mformica (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks.  

So rubber boots and chaps seem to be the preferance.   Do the chaps protect your foot?   Lots of veins on the top of your foot.   

Gonna go check them out today.  Any recommendations on stores in the Brunswick area? There's a Gander Mountain in Jacksonville.  Any place closet (I won't shop at Dicks.   They chose to side with Michael Bloomberg in the fight to take away our guns and security).


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 3, 2013)

Snakeproof chaps are the answer in big rattler country.   These are good:

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/p...title=Whitewater+Outdoors%AE+Snakeproof+Chaps


----------



## mformica (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks.  They look good, but what do you do to protect the top of your foot, or the side of your foot?  Do snakes strike high, not low?  I'd think you run a bigger danger if you get nailed in the foot with all the veins there.

Do snake boots not cover your foot either?

 - 





Okie Hog said:


> Snakeproof chaps are the answer in big rattler country.   These are good:
> 
> http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/p...title=Whitewater+Outdoors%AE+Snakeproof+Chaps


----------



## deadend (Aug 4, 2013)

Get some Danners.  Buy once cry once.


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 4, 2013)

Met quiet a few folks who got bit by rattlesnakes.   Only met one who was bit on the foot.  He was dangling his bare  feet off the porch drinking a beer when a big buzzworm nailed his foot.

i wouldn't wear tennis shoes in snake country.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 4, 2013)

Everything I've ever heard is they strike high...I've never been worried about getting bit in the foot. My only fear is being sunk in the mud and a snake hitting above the knee high chaps. It's such a small chance though.


----------



## jlbryan (Aug 6, 2013)

You could buy a pair of dan's snake chaps sown onto muck snake boots have protection all the way up to your thighs and completely water proof but they are hot were mine over shorts coonhuntin you can get a pair for around $200.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 6, 2013)

Make dang sure you get some! Went coonhuntin last Friday night in Bloughton and saw 2 moccassins and a copperhead. Spooked me and I had on snakeboots. I walked all over the copperhead right before my buddy saw him and one of the mocs nearly got the dog I was leading out.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a pair of  Muck Woody Armour. At least I think that is the name of them. They are rubber snake boots. They are waterproof. They are also hot but very comfortable.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 7, 2013)

mformica said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So rubber boots and chaps seem to be the preferance.   Do the chaps protect your foot?   Lots of veins on the top of your foot.
> 
> Gonna go check them out today.  Any recommendations on stores in the Brunswick area? There's a Gander Mountain in Jacksonville.  Any place closet (I won't shop at Dicks.   They chose to side with Michael Bloomberg in the fight to take away our guns and security).



The chaps do not cover the foot. Most bites occur around the ankle area and top of foot. There is no way I would feel confortable with only the chaps. Wear boots and chaps to and from and remove chaps while still hunting.


----------



## weekender (Aug 9, 2013)

BPS has the Lacrosse Alpha Burly rubber boots on sale for $79. Reg $139.


----------



## Rev.432 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have and ware  Rocky  Gore -Tex supperscent. I have wore this same pair of boots for several years, they are water proof and snake proof. I have not had any problems with them they hold up fine. I wade through creeks on a lot of my hunts. cost when bought was $150.00


----------



## the_great_white (Aug 10, 2013)

i use these

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...ree+APG+&#8482;&N=596279945&Ntt=snake&Ntk=All


and wear my regular 8" waterproof boots

that way you can find a boot that's more comfortable and not have to always wear high boots, these just unsnap, and are much cheaper than a dedicated snake boot


----------



## woods&water (Aug 10, 2013)

I wear snake gaiters and have been hit many, many, MANY times by all sorts of snakes over the years. Gaiters work cause no fang has reached any meat. They can be worn with any boots or shoes and taken off when hunting if you are afraid of noise. They are much cooler than snake boots, much more comfortable and can be washed to get rid of scent. When worn correctly, they are loose on your legs and ride down past your ankles and over the top of your feet. The only thing sticking out is your toes and all modern boots have a toe cap inside to support the outer boot. Gaiters are the only way to go IMO. Mine stay in my truck year round for those times when I wasn't planning on being in snake country but ended up there anyway. Work, hunting and fishing have all gotten me struck by snakes.


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 10, 2013)

deadend said:


> Get some Danners.  Buy once cry once.



Ditto.

returned both BPS and Rocky snake boots to BPS after both leaked in less than 4 hunts. Lady handling my return said she had worked the shoe dept over 6 years and told me to all about Danner said if I could find Sharptail Danners to buy them as BPS didn't carry them any more. I did find and buy them and I'm sure glad I did.


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 11, 2013)

but the snake chaps sound interesting.


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 11, 2013)

deadend said:


> Get some Danners.  Buy once cry once.



I agree too. I have the Jackals, Expensive but they are waterproof AND Snakeproof.

I know you arent hog huntin over here(SSI) so Im guessin you are goin to a WMA.  My lease is in close proximity to both the ones in Glynn County and Ive seen Cottonmouths everytime Ive been out the last few times.  I had a strike the time before last but I saw him right before and was able to move my leg and watch his head dart under me.  He recoiled to strike again, then took off.....

Side note, this snake was on top of a pine row.  He almost hit me in the knee since he was sittin 18" above my feet.....Just something to think about.  I walk in the dead middle of the row now.


----------



## nockemstiff (Aug 12, 2013)

I wear a couple of pair of Cabelas Pinnacles year round, after wrestling with the BPS ones. One for work day times, the other just for hunting times. The zip up sure is easy to get on and get going.

However, I do not have the swamp thing to worry about. My gut tells me Snooks suggestion with the rubber boots and chaps (I might would do thigh or full length then they would be good for brush and hunting birds, if I ever get to do that), would be the way to go.

Never tried Danners, but they look interesting, except I always seemed to have trouble getting my leg past the bend in the lace-up style. Might be worth a try at some point.

Anyhow, good luck and post lots of pics of pigs and snakes!


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 20, 2013)

Man, I really need to start looking at every thread.  

I've never hunted GA before. 

Do you guys where these all year long?  I'm heading to Ft Stewart in Feb 14...I thought weather would be good for bugs/snakes, but now I'm thinking I NEED to buy some snake gaiters.


----------

